# I work at Mcdonalds UK What do you want to know?



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey all, i work at Mcdonalds, and after seeing the Dairy Queen thread, i thought i would create my own on where i work. I have been working at Mcdonalds since i was 16 so i have been there 5 years, the last two years though i have been at university studying to be a teacher. However if there is anything you would like to know i will answer it to the best of my ability, such as new products, what is actually in the food and how the stores are operated etc.
Hope to hear from ya all.


----------



## science (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you sell alcohol there? I heard you can get alcohol at European McDonalds. And Do you have McMuffins?


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember like 3 years ago I went to a McDonalds in Japan and they had wasabi sauce for the McNuggets.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you sell alcohol there? I heard you can get alcohol at European McDonalds. And Do you have McMuffins?


Hi in the UK we dont sell alcohol they do in France though. We do sell McMuffins but they might be different from what you have. They are a breakfast item which come in four varieties: Sausage & Egg, Bacon & Egg, Double Sausage & Egg and Double Bacon & Egg.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a question, but more of a request:

Got any stupid customer stories?


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not a question, but more of a request:
> 
> Got any stupid customer stories?


I have a few what kinda stupid stories would you like to know.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jun 27, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe about customers who are too dumb to be out free in society.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a friend who works at McDonalds.  He says that there are some weird people.  Describe your wierdest customer and what he wanted.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Are your kitchens truly sanitary? Ever had rodents or crawling insects about? Ever broken the rules and let someone else take the blame?

Also, whats the inter-work politics like?


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

There are some proper dumb people. We offer vouchers to our customers so they get discounts on big macs and fries if bought together etc, because we offer them on the back of bus and train tickets this guy who came into our restaurant today assumed that because he had paid for his bus fare, the price of the big mac and fires had already been paid because he paid for his ticket. I thought that was pretty dumb. we also have customers that a total drunks and assume we are a public toilet an come in and wait 15 minutes not realizing that the toilets are locked at 7pm even though there is a big sign saying so.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> There are some proper dumb people. We offer vouchers to our customers so they get discounts on big macs and fries if bought together etc, because we offer them on the back of bus and train tickets this guy who came into our restaurant today assumed that because he had paid for his bus fare, the price of the big mac and fires had already been paid because he paid for his ticket. I thought that was pretty dumb. we also have customers that a total drunks and assume we are a public toilet an come in and wait 15 minutes not realizing that the toilets are locked at 7pm even though there is a big sign saying so.


Lol have you ever had anyone who ordered like a Big Mac with just Mac sauce?  He said that there are people like that.  It's gross.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 27, 2008)

A couple of years ago, when my ship went to Australia, we made a stop in New Caledonia.  Because of the french influence, the McDonalds restuarants had Royale with Cheese.  I bought and ate one just because.  I don't even like McDonalds food.  Have you ever read the book Fast Food Nation?


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Are your kitchens truly sanitary? Ever had rodents or crawling insects about? Ever broken the rules and let someone else take the blame?
> 
> Also, whats the inter-work politics like?



Sanitary Maybe lol, we use sanitizer to wipe the surfaces down but we get insects all the time, flies, wood-lice and sometimes pigeons lol, one flew in from outside and got really disorientated.
In the Uk stores there is a very defined management structure, at the top there is the business manager, which is the store manager, they have two assistants and they all wear full on suits. below that there are shift managers they wear coffee coloured shirts with a tie or scarf, below them are floor managers which wear white shirts with a tie or scarf and then below that are crew members which wear t-shirts that a black and brown. People that get to management level beyond floor manager think they have so much power, and if mcdonalds is an employees life they maybe do, they have full control over how many shits a week individual employees get and how many breaks they get.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> nintendolinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all the time, we get people ordering a plain big mac in reality its just a plain double cheeseburger which is a pound cheaper than a big mac, customers dont understand, sometimes people ask for a mac no pickle they are allergic of pickle i say pickles are in the sauce , but the sauce is fine they are not allergic tho those pickles eh.


----------



## Alastair (Jun 27, 2008)

UK? Which country do you work in? I presume England.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

Alastair said:
			
		

> UK? Which country do you work in? I presume England.


Yeah England.


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 27, 2008)

This was my reaction to this title ->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (Just Kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But on a serious note....

Talking Pulp Fiction here.....

Do they really call it a Royale with Cheese?


----------



## Prime (Jun 27, 2008)

eww Mcdonalds

My mum suggested to me that i get a job at Mcdonalds, only so she could get a discount.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg omg omg, I have to know this:
Do you do that 10 second rule? The one that if something falls on the floor/or similar it's fine for 10 seconds so you can pick it up and use it for a burger?


----------



## Tigerstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr Malice said:
			
		

> This was my reaction to this title ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha, no. We _invented_ pounds and ounces, for goodness sake! Imperial measurements are still familiar to everyone here even in these metricated times. The "Royale" is the name on continental Europe only.


----------



## DukeDizko (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Here in Germany, we call it "Royal with Cheese" or the (crappy) Royal TS (which stands for tomato / salad instead of the second cheese slice). I ALWAYS take a plain Royal with Cheese (Cheese ONLY). 
Just for information  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : It's WAY (!) easier  to order plain stuff in Beijing than in St. Petersburg. While in China it took only minutes for a double Cheesie Menu (no QuarterPounders/Royals there), that woman in Petersburg....guess they hate tourists there (thought so not only because of Mc D's)! I ordered the Pounder, b4 I could say "plain" she was gone & returned with the "fresh" Pounder. When I asked her if I could have this only with cheese (was obsolete that 'plain' wouldn't mean a thing to her), she returned with a simple Cheeseburger. I took the Quarter Pounder Menu only & "plained" it myself. Now if anyone feels strange bout eating plain...I like the meat/cheese taste & I def. get fresh'n'hot stuff (no offense!!!). 
In Egypt, the Quarter Pounder was way larger than anywhere else. An enourmous patty, with much saltNpeppa, different cheese & supercheep. It was okay although I prefer the "original". In case s.o. is interested in prices:

Royal (QuarterPounder) with Cheese Menu in Germany: Medium +- 4,89€ ,Large 5,50€ (No small sizes except HappyMeal for 3.30€)

Same menu in Switzerland (price of 2001) (Most expensive!): +- 13 DM equals 7,50€

Same menu (large) in Egypt: +-2,80€ (!)

Double Cheeseburger Menu China: +- 3€ (maybe they raise prices towards Olympia)

Royal Menu medium Russia: +- 120 Rubels, equals 4-5€

Questions: How much is a QuartePounder Menu in England (medium & large plz)? 
Does your register feature a single button for "plain"?
Do you think people working in the back are more pissed to make s.th. plain than making standards?
If yes: Would that raise a "spit risk"? / Have ever seen / heard of workers spitting (etc. ...) on products? In a  
documentary (hidden cam etc.) they said workers do that when they are pissed at the manager or their work etc.
Is that really a(n unofficial) problem?


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 27, 2008)

Nintendolinky, Do you ever get people that order fries without any salt?

I'm from the UK also, but when I was in the states, it was common for people to order fries with no salt, and they would have to fry a special batch for that customer.  They also serve beer with meals in Belgium!


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 27, 2008)

i used to work in that shithole many years ago and i will never work in there again nor will i eat in there ever again...


----------



## lookout (Jun 27, 2008)

how do you cook your french fires? 
I remember someone told me they fiery oil with some kind of cow fat?

and what are those ingredients you put? to make the taste of Mcburger?


----------



## lookout (Jun 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> eww Mcdonalds
> 
> My mum suggested to me that i get a job at Mcdonalds, only so she could get a discount.




mcDonalds is suck place to work but they get paid very high...


----------



## jan777 (Jun 27, 2008)

whats the secret recipe?


----------



## Prime (Jun 27, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't care less if they get payed high, all the money would go to my mum.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 27, 2008)

I have one question, what kind of oil are things fried in?


----------



## Rayder (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you one of the employees that tries to do as little as possible, or are you like me and ended up doing EVERYTHING to cover the lazy bums I had to work with?

I quit because I got tired of doing everyone else's work.  This was a few years ago.....but my goodness are kids lazy these days......at least by MY experience there.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys been at work all day so will now answer questions.
1. Medium standard meals such as big macs, chicken sandwiches and Quarter pounders with cheese are £3.49 Large meals are £3.79
2. We do have a single PLAIN button on our tills it tells the kitchen we want a specific product plain.
3. I have never known anyone to directly spit into a burger but food gets dropped on the floor all the time, if a burger bun get dropped, 90% of the time it gets thrown in the bin 10% we reuse it. 
4. We always through the burgers in the bin if they get dropped, as they are too messy and dirt sticks to them.
5. A lot of people ask for fries without salt, its no hassle to us though as we understand people have issues with the amount of salt. So yeah we have to put a fresh load of fries down for that customer.
6. The kitchen employees are annoyed in making plain items as its a extra hassle, as we normally make batches of items such as four macs 6 double cheeseburgers etc, and if one is plain it puts the whole process out of synch with what is happening. 
7. We have no trans fats in any of our oil and its pure vegetable oil that we cook all our food in, the ketchup and mustard is what makes our burgers taste like mcdonalds burgers as they are mcdonalds own varieties.
8. Id say i was an employee that did everything, it annoys me when i see employees not working and as im a floor manager i tell them what to do lol.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Have you ever met Ronald McDonald in person?
2. What toys will be in the upcoming Happy Meals?
3. What is the recipe of the Big Mac sauce?
4. Have you ever served someone dressed as Burger King or the KFC guy?
5. Has anyone ever pulled this trick on you?
6. Do you get free McDonalds food?


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for your reply!  Contrary to most people here that seem to hate Mcdonalds, I love it, and have it at least a couple times a month haha.  Then I also like doner kebabs, especially after a good night out.


----------



## Javacat (Jun 27, 2008)

What happens if I go up to you and sing: ba da ba ba baa


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 28, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> 1. Have you ever met Ronald McDonald in person?
> 2. What toys will be in the upcoming Happy Meals?
> 3. What is the recipe of the Big Mac sauce?
> 4. Have you ever served someone dressed as Burger King or the KFC guy?
> ...


1. No he is no longer the spokesperson for Mcdonalds in the UK
2. Jukeboxes that play music, 30 second clips
3. Secret, its got ketchup and pickles in it though.
4. yeah all the time
5. No we dont have a drive through, we get people phoning up saying they got home and there food was cold can they come back and get free stuff though.
6. If we are working yeah we do, if not we get a discount.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 28, 2008)

Javacat said:
			
		

> What happens if I go up to you and sing: ba da ba ba baa



That really does my head in lol, but again we are trying to move away from that image now, as you may have noticed Im Lovin It, is used less and less, its that stupid ba da ba ba baa crap. The kiddy image and play areas are going more sophisticated leather seats soft lighting etc is coming in.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 28, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister who used to work at McDonalds says the Big Mac "secret" sauce is Thousand Island dressing. Not sure if its the same in the U.K. though.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 28, 2008)

its not thousand island dressing lol, its a mixture of loads of stuff, tastes like crap though.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 28, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you joking? They pay below average wage here in Canada. When I got in and I asked how much I was going to be making, they said 6.75 as starter and then you move up to 8. I said, "Thank you but for how much your going to pay me for the job here, I'm sorry but I still have some respect left for myself."

I still have friends who work there and I get discounts or even free food from there. : )


----------



## Harumy (Jun 29, 2008)

Here, in Portugal, McDonalds sells alcohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no breakfast like bacon ou sausages for us... Here, we eat bread or cereals


----------



## DarkCamui (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you do this with the hamburgers at Mcdonalds?

http://www.electricretard.com/fagart/0009.html


----------



## adgloride (Jul 1, 2008)

How much are mcdonalds paying you to make this thread?


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 2, 2008)

yo.. how to u make the big mac sauce


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a question, do you get embarrassed by working there?  Let's say the girl of your dreams walked in and you had to take her order.  Would you faint, pretend you don't know her, or talk to her casually?

Edit: I didn't read the entire topic but the few posts I read are jokes, is this entire topic a joke?  If so then ignore my question.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 2, 2008)

Do they do anything nasty to burgers there? Ive heard reports u know


----------



## rockbmi (Jul 3, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I have a question, do you get embarrassed by working there?  Let's say the girl of your dreams walked in and you had to take her order.  Would you faint, pretend you don't know her, or talk to her casually?
> 
> Edit: I didn't read the entire topic but the few posts I read are jokes, is this entire topic a joke?  If so then ignore my question.



This is a serious thread. I dont get embarrassed in working at mcdonalds at the end of the day its a job, and im at management level and i work part time, as im training to be a school teacher. If i see people i like or sometimes know i casually walk into the back and begin to wash fresh clothes or wipe surfaces, so they dont see me.

Also mcdonalds are not paying to say all this lol. I answer all questions as honestly as i can. If anyone wants to know anything that is going on now in mcdonalds between now and christmas i can tell you as we get to know lots of new product launches before they are released, however the information i know is only for the British market.


----------



## cherryduck (Jul 3, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a plain big mac is just a plain double cheeseburger, could I ask for a plain double cheeseburger minus the cheese and basically get a big mac for a pound less?


----------



## vapour99 (Jul 4, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> I remember like 3 years ago I went to a McDonalds in Japan and they had wasabi sauce for the McNuggets.



While in Mexico; there was a gigantic bowl of jalapeno peppers (DAMN hot) as well as special spices you could apply to all your food as condiments....

... Spicy!


----------

